# My detailing haven



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Thought I'd share this with you guys.

We broight the house a year ago and I've always been unhappy with the fact that I couldn't get around the cars whilst I had the doors shut etc, so last week we set to convertiong the two up and over doors to one sectional 5.5mtr door.

This is how the garage was when we got the house. A friend of mine does contract flooring so he did the floor before we moved in. I set it up with my newage cabinets and created a gym area. This never got used so I sold that and put towards the project.





My cabinets have been moved a few times and are now ion their final resting place.

First job was to remove the pillar and install a new steel.



We then got the loft boarded out, with lighting in the loft and power.



Then got the door fitted and walls painted





And the almost finished result:-



Jobs still to do:-

Plaster the ceiling (Saturday with 38mm insulated boards)
Have the floor repaired where the pillar was removed (TBC)
Internal/external lighting (Tuesday night)
Order and install a 2nd radiator

Then wait for the builders to finish the driveways, improve my drainage at the bottom of the drive (doesn't take snow foam away :lol.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks nice that mate, I like the door looks very smart


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

very nice, i would love a double door on my garage but ££££'s

i'd also love an i8 but ant have everything i guess


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

That i8 seems a bit to big for your garage...tell you what...I've got some extra space in my garage if you need it!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Far better option with the 1 door mate, absolutely perfect now


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not envious of your i8, no...not even a little.....well, OK, a LOT :driver: :argie:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

This looks great ! Have fun.
Ow and we still needs some more pics on the I8


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

I was going to do exactly the same with my garage when we moved into our house but we decided to have three children instead. I still have two doors


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh , where is a garage here? I just see a BMW i8 ?  Kidding, much better now.


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

That loooks very smart. Love the i8.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

How did you board the roof may I ask ? Need to do mine but not sure how or if I need to mod the struts.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Hufty said:


> How did you board the roof may I ask ? Need to do mine but not sure how or if I need to mod the struts.


Morning.

I didn't need to modify any timbers, fortunately. The joiner used chipboard floorboards which were glued and pinned. I got the loft hatch from Homebase for £150 which was a doddle to fit.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

cabinets from Costco? i8 looks sweet in white!


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Paul04 said:


> cabinets from Costco? i8 looks sweet in white!


Yes mate, I think I got a small discount I think for joining on line.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmm you gonna struggle to plaster a ceiling with a 38mm board.
You better off using a trowel. Trust me it me it will leave a better finish


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

AllenF said:


> Mmmm you gonna struggle to plaster a ceiling with a 38mm board.
> You better off using a trowel. Trust me it me it will leave a better finish


All done yesterday not sure how he did it but he's done an amazing job and I only three blobs to clean off the walls, once completely dry I just need to lightly sand around the brackets to smooth them off a bit then get it painted over Xmas.

Final jobs are to put some beading or something around the last hatch to tidy that up and then get the floor repaired which is planned before Xmas too.

Might need another radiator but I'm gonna wait until I've finished before worrying about that just to check if I really need one.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Indoor lights fitted today:-


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking like a proper man cave now, very impressive.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You're annoying [aka making jealous] us deliberately, aren't you


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You're annoying [aka making jealous] us deliberately, aren't you


:lol:

Not deliberately but I'll take the compliment!

Cheer


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

i8 looks cool in white


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

amazing set up


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2015)

That looks really well, and those machines in there, probably the best you can get, Karchers are a superb machine.

The i8 Looks ok I suppose


----------



## verbarthe (Feb 28, 2009)

Loving that i8, garage is looking good too:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

nice garage build


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks spot on that mate!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Well if you're going to do it, best off doing it right. That garage is a credit to you. i8 looks mean too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely looking garage and no annoying pillar in the middle too, as for that i8 well, :argie:


----------



## RoyW80 (Jan 20, 2013)

looking to convert my garage from 2 single doors to one large door and remove the pillar. Can you please tell me what was involved with removing the pillar and how long did it take

ta

Roy


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

RoyW80 said:


> looking to convert my garage from 2 single doors to one large door and remove the pillar. Can you please tell me what was involved with removing the pillar and how long did it take
> 
> ta
> 
> Roy


Hi, sorry for the slow reply, this is how I did things:-

Recruit builder
Get engineers calcs for the new steel £200
Submit calcs and application to local building control and tell them when it's being done £150
Order steel £700
Steel delivered
Builder arrives on site
Acro roof up
Remove old steels and central pillar
Replace brickwork etc

The above was done on day one

Remove acro

This was done on day two

Install new door, cladding etc

This was done on day three

Your builder may wish to get his own steel which is fair enough and they may get it quicker than you can but I'd get my own calcs done for insurance reasons!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Depending on the span and what being supported you could use a catnic, saves on engineering calcs as they are not required building control only need the model number to sign off on it


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Clancy said:


> Depending on the span and what being supported you could use a catnic, saves on engineering calcs as they are not required building control only need the model number to sign off on it


Yeah good point, mine was just short of 6 metres so couldn't get away with that, but to be honest for the sake of £200 I think I'd still get drawings done for peace of mind.


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Garagevac installed, great bit of kit. The hose is a bit stiff but I'm hoping that'll wear off a bit.


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice work


----------

